# Moist Soil Testing.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Iowa State Univ. and Integrated Crop Management News.

https://crops.extension.iastate.edu/cropnews/2012/09/moist-soil-test-potassium-and-other-nutrients-whats-it-all-about

Regards, Mike


----------

